# Atkins and IBS D???



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well, since I feel like I have tried almost EVERY drug, diet and herbal remedy, I am going to try Atkins. The book 'Eating for IBS' did wonders for me for a while. I think it at least helped me to realise that milk and fat are not safe and can cause terrible D. But, there is another faction that believes the high protein diet HELPS D. I have been reluctant to try it because everyone on this board has said it is detrimental. Has anyone had success with relieving D with Atkins? Yesterday I had D all day long and then again this morning before work. I popped 2 Immodium plus my regular Calcium and Folic acid. I am now (happily) clogged up. I also decided to go ahead with Atkins and I ate 2 hard boiled eggs for Breakfast, Chicken wings for lunch and I'll probably do bbq chicken and some cooked broccoli for dinner. Anyway, anyone PLEASE who has had good results relieving D with Atkins, please write back. I can't seem to get a handle on my D with only 1, maybe 2 GOOD days per week. I am so sick of this SH*T!!!!!!







Leslie


----------



## Xyzzy (Jul 11, 2004)

I did Atkins for 8 months (lost 60 pounds w/ it) and my D was greatly reduced, mainly because I was eating *no* fiber, but I found I had no energy (I ride my bike 1 hr a day and run too) so I had to stop...It probably isn't the safest diet, especially the way I did it, but it enabled me to lose enough weight so I could start exercising seriously...I've lost another 25 pounds since then for a total of 85 pounds since Oct. 4th...Mike (Xyzzy)


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Mike:How is the D today? Do you still stay on a low carb diet? I also do not think the Atkins diet is healthy so, I have been adding cooked veggies in the evening. No fruit though and no bread. It is interesting that you had no energy but that does make sense. I work out (running or lifting weights 5X per week) and my body needs carbs for energy. Since I started on 7-22, I have had 2 normal days. If this diet helps me to achieve normal bowel function plus weight loss, I will be a happy camper.Leslie


----------



## jezabel_007 (Mar 7, 2004)

Atkins isn't a very healthy diet. Because you are depriving yourself of carbs, you are not giving yourself any energy and will be extremely sluggish. I know when I'm tired and have no energy I get massive headaches. That's another problem there. Also, you're not giving your body other important vitamins/nutrients. Plus, once you re-introduce carbs back into your diet, there's a big chance you will gain all the weight back plus some...If you really want to lose weight, I highly recommend Weight Watchers. I went on it and lost 40 pounds in 8 months, which is a safe amount to lose in that amount of time (1-2 pounds is the recommended loss per week). I had energy, my IBS has calmed down significantly and I lost the weight safely. Nice thing about this diet is you CAN eat whatever the hell you want, you just have to learn how to ration your food and make sure you eat lots of fruits and vegetables.It's a learning process and is a LIFESTYLE CHANGE, not a diet.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

I am not trying Atkins to loose weight, I am trying it to get rid of D. My best friend has IBS D, went on Atkins to loose weight and had the benefit of normal BMs, even after she stopped Atkins. I am a big vegetable eater, tofu eater and eat little or no fat. Atkins apparently starts with a two week protein thing ( I am eating lean protein and veggies) then graduates into adding more carbs. So the pure protein part is temporary. I am just curious if this 'diet' has helped people with D.Leslie


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Some books I have read claim egg yolks are an IBS-D trigger, and brocolli is high in indigestible fibre so would possibly also be a trigger. There are also books which claim a high level of animal protein can cause IBS symptoms. Chicken wings have a high fat content because of the skin, which is also takes longer to digest.Maybe you could try eating vegetables low in indigestible fibre and only eat high fibre vegetables after eating a "safe" base. (not sure if you're doing that already).I would also suggest stews and meat (poultyr, lamb or beef) soups, where the meat is really tender and has been broken down in the cooking process. This also helps with breaking down indigestible fiber in vegetables.If you had success with the "Eating for IBS" diet I am wondering why you are trying the Atkins diet which is basically the opposite dietary advice.From the author of the "Eating for IBS" book ... ../messageboards/ub...sb=5&o=&fpart=1 Atkins interpretation of a scientific study suggesting the Atkins diet is appropriate for IBS suffers:Carbohydrate Malabsorption and the Effect of Dietary Restriction on Symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Functional Bowel ComplaintsReference:Goldstein, R., Braverman, D., Stankiewicz, H., "Carbohydrate Malabsorption and the Effect of Dietary Restriction on Symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Functional Bowel Complaints," The Israel Medical Association Journal, 2(8), 2000, pages 583-587.Summary:The purpose of this study was to examine the importance of carbohydrate malabsorption in outpatients previously diagnosed as having functional bowel disorder, and to estimate the degree of clinical improvement following dietary restriction of the malabsorbed sugars. Two hundred thirty-nine patients were divided into two groups: those who fulfilled criteria for irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and those who did not but had functional complaints. Lactose (18g), fructose (25g) and a mixture of fructose (25g) and sorbitol (5g) were given at weekly intervals to all subjects. Hydrogen and methane breath samples were collected at 30-minute intervals for four hours after taking the three sugars. Incomplete absorption was defined as an increase in breath hydrogen of at least 20 parts per million or its equivalent in methane of at least 5 parts per million. Only 7% of patients with IBS and 8% with functional complaints absorbed all three sugars normally. Seventy-eight percent of both groups were lactose intolerant, 44% were fructose intolerant and 73% were fructose-sorbitol intolerant. When these sugars were restricted, 56% of those with IBS and 60% of those with functional complaints showed a marked improvement.Commentary:This study supports the Atkins Principle of Disease Prevention. Sugar malabsorptions are common in individuals with IBS and functional bowel complaints. Carbohydrate controlled nutrition reduces intake of sugar, thus eliminating sugars that could otherwise not adequately be absorbed, which may help alleviate a number of symptoms typical of both IBS and functional bowel complaints. http://atkins.com/Archive/2002/2/12-234348.html Hope this helps.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

"...much of the medical community remains concerned about the increased levels of protein and fat consumed while following the Atkins plan. In addition to cholesteral levels and heart disease, they're also concerned about kidney function. An increased consumption of protein leads to an increase in ketones in the kidney. The increased level of ketones, or ketosis that occurs with the Atkins diet may be responsible for decreased kidney function. According to Harvard researchers, quoted in the PCRM study, individuals who consume large amounts of animal protein may be at risk for permanent loss of kidney function." http://ibs.howstuffworks.com/ibs/houwx/atkins6.htm


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Whether it works for you is a function of what your triggers are.Some people with IBS-D do OK on the "low carb" thing some do really bad if you have as much fat as Atkins usually allows.As with any diet "your mileage may vary". Typically Atkins in normal people can be quite constipating because there isn't enough fiber especially in the induction phase where you eat very few vegetables.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS. For what it is worth, South Beach has some of the same benefits of Atkins with the low-glycemic carb thing, but tends to be much more balanced over all (even in the early stages you do not go into ketosis).Also, Use the processed Atkins friendly foods carefully. (the protien bars, etc) many of them use large amounts of sugar alcohols to lower the carbs and those compounds can cause diarrhea (sorbitol, mannitol, etc.)K.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

It's been a while since I had biochemistry, but I don't think one post was accurate regarding proteins and ketones.I am fairly certain that ketones are produced when body fat is being used i.e. you are losing weight.They are produced during weight loss no matter what you are eating. Ketosis occurs when stored body fat is being "burned" (a calorie is a measure of heat too)..produces bad breath along with the benefit of body fat reduction.But regarding Aktins diet...I just don't like it because I have professional experience in wellness and cardiac rehab. It "ain't" a healthy diet for your cardiovascular system, and heart disease is still the leading cause of death of adults in our country. If you try it, and do find the fat and protein diet helps your D significantly though, I guess its a choice.As an aside comment...when I travel, I eat very little, and try to stick to lean protein when I do eat. Don't really know if it's just less food that keeps things calmer, or if the protein helps. Good luckJeanne


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I do know that on Atkins you can buy little sticks to find out how much in ketosis you are, and that many try to limit carbs to induce a ketotic state, most diets do not get you into that state of ketosis, although ketones may be produced on any diet.I think ketosis is a abnormally high level of ketones. Some on atkins try to get to that state, and I believe you cannot get there if you eat much in the way of carbs in the diet. http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/en.asp?TopicID=274 You produce the high level of ketones when blood glucose levels are low. In diabetes you see it because the glucose in the blood can't be used.K.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your replies.. Still I want to stress that I am not out there eating bacon, eggs and steak 24/7. Actually, I am eating only lean protein and not milk or cheese. And yes, the Atkins diet is the complete opposite of the Heather Vanvorous Diet. Heather's diet helped me only temporarilly. So now I am trying something completely different. I will keep you all posted, I am just curious if a low-carb diet has helped people to relieve D?Leslie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It varies, but from what people have said here over the last few years it does seem to help some people.But the effect of diet on IBS is highly variable.K.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

I see what you are saying Kmottus... Because I look at IBS as a combo of stress, routine, gut-mind reaction and diet. I am now on about day 5 of the high protein (Atkins with lean protein), greens type of diet with very, very good results. So basicallly, I cut out all the comfort foods that are suposed to help D like bagles, white rice and potatoes. I am not taking anything for the D and am currently D-free. But...who knows when I will be set off and runnin again.Leslie


----------



## Catherine.D.D (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm only newly diagnosed with IBS. Through my specialist, I have found by cutting out potatoes out of my diet and adding 2 tablespoons of rice bran (powder form) to my cereal of a morning has cured my D. I now have normal motions once a day as opposed to D 4 times a day previously. I've even found that my bloating and wind pain has disappeared. So yes, I do think that maybe a low carb diet maybe benefical in some cases.Good Luck,Catherine.


----------



## nowfree62 (Mar 17, 2003)

The Adkins diet may work becauseyou have also cut out the fructose in your diet.After 32 yrs of D a fructose tolerance test at Mayo Clinic solved my problem. The dr there said most ibs is caused from the fructose that is added to so many foods today.Not regular sugar but fruit sugar ,check labels for high fructose corn syrup, it is in most everything prepackaged. No gas and no D.


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

I can't speak for D (I'm a C) but going low carb has really helped my IBS. I'd go so far as to say its changed my life.I don't do Atkins - I just don't eat starch or sugar (except for the energy drink I have in the morning which has sugar - and the odd cheat with chocolate). I basically live on meat, veges, nuts, eggs and cheese. This diet is supposed to be constipating so why it works for a C person I couldn't tell you. I guess what I'm trying to say is with IBS just about anything might help you and you won't know until you try.I am pretty unusual as an IBS person goes. I have BAD problems with most soluble fiber foods, and do better on those nuts and veges which have a lot of insoluble fibre.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I am starting at the Western Culinary Inst. and was told recently (Saturday) by one of the graduating students that the Atkins diet is unhealthy. Why? I haven't got to that part of the discussion yet, but I'll let you know if I find out anything. I have kept potatoes as a main staple in my diet and it has not harmed my IBS-D. I start each meal off with either potatoes, rice or a glass of citrucel. I had diarreah for 6 weeks straight. It took a full 3 weeks on my current diet before I started seeing relief. In the last 2 days I have been prone to constipation. Even Heather's book has some potatoe recipes I thought! As one of the others commented, I think the South Beach Diet is a more balanced alternitive. Perhaps you should look into the difference between good and bad carbs. Eliminating any food source can cause other health complications and should be followed closely with a doctor or dietician to make sure your body is getting what it needs. Every persons needs are different. For me I have enjoyed homemade banana, zucchini and applesauce bread. I only eat store bought sourdough bread. From all that I have researched so far rice (white or brown) is incrediabely good for IBS sufferers and potatoes are also considered a natural soluable fiber. I was intitially worried that I was on what most would consider a "high carb" diet and I would gain a lot of weight, but I have had the opposite occur. I have gone from 139lb's two months ago down to an alarming 113lb's now. The doctors don't know what is allowing the weight loss even though I am on a high carb diet, but perhaps the elimination of red meats and dairy are what is cutting the weight. All I know is I don't need to loose anymore weight, and I am glad I can still eat semi-normal things! Although I don't eat red meat (or no more than 5 bites) I have consumed chicken okay (preferably without the skin). Keeping a food diary might help narrow down your food triggers too.


----------

